# Help!!! Problem with DirectTv DVR R10



## Depeche221 (Apr 25, 2006)

Greetings

Googled "Problems with DirectTv DVR R10" and this forum was in the top 5, so I am hoping someone can help. And if I am posying in the wrong forum, please let me know, but I think I am ok.

Ok, so we have had this R10 DVR for a little over a year and a half maybe? Everything was fine until the last month.

Early in March (Maybe late Feb), the DVR started freezing up occasionally and the it would shut down after a few seconds and then we would get the "sunrise" powering up screen and it would go through the whole process and then thinsg would be fine. But now this is happening about every 15 - 20 minutes, but NOT like clockwork. For instance, today, it reset twice during the Today show this morning, and then was fine for about an hour and then reset once, and then was fine all day until 10:00 PM when it reset once, and then we started watching recorded stuff at about 11:30 PM and it has now reset at least 9 times in 3 and a half hours. We have tried everything we can think of, have called DirectTv (they say they have never heard of the problem). They will send us a refurbished unit for 20 bucks and a renewal of our 2 year agreement is all they will say and then they transfer us to someone who is supposed to handle the replacement, and then we get transferred to someone else who says that it must be something on our end because he has never heard of that with the R10.

It is getting ridiculous. As I am typing, it is resetting again. Has anyone else had this problem? Is there something we can do? We are thinking it is something with the hard drive, but considering that DirectTv seems to not want to admit there could ever be something wrong with the DVR that they forced us to switch to, we have no hope except for someone else who has had the same problme.

Thank you in adavnce for any help

Dave


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

unless you have the protection plan, now $5.99/month the $20.00 unit will be a leased one. You also didn't say if this was your only receiver? If not and you want to own your replacement, I would sign up for the protection plan and after your initial 30 day period switch the unit, then it stays as owned...... your replacement however, may be the R15 which is not a TiVo based DVR...... Good luck.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

From what others have posted in this and other forums, it sounds like your hard drive is failing.

It is possible to get a replacement hard drive (but not from DirecTV) for the R10. Check the DirecTivo forums at www.tivocommunity.com for more information on this. Also check an online vendor www.weaknees.com

Or, get a refurb unit from DirecTV, however be aware that it may or may not be the tivo based unit (R10). The R15 is the current DVR that DirecTV is using, and it is substantially different in the user interface, the look and feel, than the R10, which will make it awkward to get used to. There are many discussions regarding the R15 on the appropriate forum here that you can review.

Carl


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

How is your power? A UPS may be what you need.


----------

